# s/p pancreas tx thrombus



## BwitchyCoder (Jan 22, 2008)

Still new to the anesthesia coding and looking for some guidance.
When I asked my supervisor for an opinion, I got a shrug and "just code whatever is closest"...   

Pt is s/p pancreatic transplant 4 days prior to this procedure which is listed as "pancreatic thrombectomy" on the anesthesia chart.  The OR Log has the procedure listed as "expl lap w/thrombectomy of pancreatic graft".
Op notes are not yet available.  I will probably wait for the notes but I'm wondering, if pressed, what would you code...

Should dx be complication of pancreas transplant 996.86
          or     complication due to vascular device, implant, graft 996.74
          or     vascular complication of mesentery artery 997.71?

Should procedure just be an exploratory laparotomy 49000
          or     thrombectomy, renal, celiac, mesentery, aortoiliac artery by abdominal incision 34151?

Thanks for any guidance!


----------

